

Seattle Restaurant Ejects Customer Wearing Google Glass - darkmethod
http://seattle.cbslocal.com/2013/11/29/seattle-restaurant-ejects-customer-wearing-google-glass/

======
gaius

        He doesn’t like it, so he tries to get the server fired. It’s a total 
        (expletive) move.
    

And that's why they're called glassholes.

~~~
tadfisher
It's worth pointing out that absolutely nothing about this interaction was
corroborated except for the fact that there was an issue and the customer
left.

------
cgore
"But it's my right to make 24/7 video recordings of people I don't know eating
at restaurants I don't own!"

------
daveidol
What if someone has their smartphone out at the restaurant? Are they asked to
put it away or leave for fear of everyone's privacy? Just because someone is
wearing Glass doesn't mean they are constantly shooting photos you know...

~~~
DavidBradbury
If someone had their phone up and continually aiming it around the room, then
you can be sure they'd be asked to stop or leave. The problem with Glass is
that you cannot tell if they are or not. Rather than risk their customers
being uncomfortable, they decided to be proactive and protect them. That seems
perfectly reasonable.

~~~
adamio
It's unreasonable. If someone wants to record they will use a hidden camera.
This is fake protection.

------
adamio
What about using Glass to translate the menu on the fly?

Or building a Glass compatible menu that lets Glass users see videos of the
dishes?

Banning glass because it has a camera is silly.

They should ban people too, because people can have photographic memories!!

~~~
dpark
There's absolutely nothing wrong with this argument. That's why it's generally
accepted for people to set up video cameras in locker rooms. I might have a
photographic memory, so you might as well let me video you.

~~~
adamio
locker room != restaurant. crime != policy

And I'm not saying video. I'm saying banning because capability of taking
video. Cell phones are not banned in locker rooms. Recording with them is.

------
benched
This is begging for a flash mob.

~~~
DavidBradbury
The restaurant is trying make a comfortable atmosphere for their customers. If
they feel that someone wearing a camera on their head will make their
customers uncomfortable, they have every right to not allow them to wear it.
Your response makes you look like an entitled child who gets upset when they
are told no.

